# Interview with Bas Rutten



## sparky12 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys, although I'm not a MMA I thought I'd drop in and share this interview with Bas Rutten with you. Very interesting and quite a fighter.
Regards, Don

http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/02/10/bas-rutten-on-his-youtube-fame-and-why-hes-done-training-kimbo/


----------

